# Some of my work - As Requested



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

I joined 2Cool not long ago, and Terrynj requested to see some of my work. Here is a sample (Don't be cruel!!!!!)


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't know who to thank... you or Terry! Very clean and nicely done.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Love the Handel, very nice.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is really good! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed. What is the metallic spacer material on the "BOB" rod. Yessir,nice work......Jim


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

great work. welcome!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Nothing to be cruel about there. Really nice work


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Dont be cruel? Holy Cow you nailed it!


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments!!

Jim, the metallic material is just sheet aluminum from the craft store.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Looks great; love the handles! Figured you might have been dippin' into Mark's stock of Doc's Bud Light cans from last August for a minute there... LOL!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a really nice look. How well does it "turn down" during shaping when the adjacent materials are so much softer? I've never seen that done before( w/metals) and it looks great. Thanks for posting,,,Jim


PSRods said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments!!
> 
> Jim, the metallic material is just sheet aluminum from the craft store.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its nice to see a fellow flyrod builder here.. 

very nice work..

RANDALL


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy am I glad I asked...all of you work is awesome, but I love that blue and cork handle. I have never seen that either, but it looks superb! You won't be mad if my next rod has a grip like that will you! lol

Keep posting your work....especially anymore details on how you do that handle!









Terry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Its nice to see a fellow flyrod builder here..
> 
> very nice work..
> 
> RANDALL


*Stan Grace and Ellis Mendiola also build fly rods and post here. Good guys and I really look up to both of them.*


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Very Nice Work !!...:cheers: *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful work, and I appreciate you posting the pics! Keep 'em coming. Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Putter Parpart said:


> *Stan Grace and Ellis Mendiola also build fly rods and post here. Good guys and I really look up to both of them.*


I know that... its nice to have another..

I have talked with Ellis here for a couple years now... Great guy....


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the mixture of materials in the grips!


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments, folks! I admire all of ya'll's work very much. I'll post some more later.

Jim/Terry, 
I just turned to close diameter/shape with a Surform file. The thin aluminum cuts like butter! This was my first try with it and it worked great. No problems with the adjacent softer EVA. Then just sand to finish.

Paul


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*great work*

That is great work Paul, looks clean all around keep em coming. Eddie


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the looks of the grips and the thread work looks great as well. Your use of EVA with the cork and aluminum is a very nice touch. I have been using some aluminum from sofit or house window wrap and really like it (best part is 4sq feet is only $5.00). The worst part is getting a good bond with the aluminum.


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

Good looking handles.........I really like the very clean lines of both rods


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Really fine work for sure. Keep the great pics coming. Thanks for posting. Love the metal trim rings as well.


----------

